# Power Trim and Tilt leaking



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a hydraulic piston. As seals wear they leak.
The factory shop manual shows how to do the rebuild.
Includes pictures and tools needed to complete job correctly.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You will need the right size spanner wrench. One seal and one wiper.
Also inspect piston for pitting or scratches, as those are what hurt the seal 90% of the time, and will destroy new seals as well. Also a decent understanding of the trim system is needed when filling it back up, or you can burn it up.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, what size spanner wrench and is that something I can get at an auto parts store


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Honestly i dont know what size spanner wrench it needs cuz i have the yamaha tool..
And ive never seen a spanner wrench at any auto parts store. I think you might have to get it off of a snap on truck.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to say take it to a shop, Trim and Tilt systems can be very difficult to work on. I am a factory trained marine technician and I probably hate trim systems the most.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh come on.. Trim systems are fun! Especially showas!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

decided to drop it off, the spanner wrench was going to run me $70 - 80 (for the 4 prong), ended up costing me $123 to get both pistons serviced with new seals/o rings, thx for the advice


----------

